# Two baby pigeons for adoption as pets, Philadelphia area



## lskor (Jun 27, 2017)

My pet pigeons had babies. They are about two weeks old now and I am hand feeding them. Mom is a racing homer and dad was an orphaned Philly pigeon I raised myself. The babies will make nice pets. Please contact me if interested.

Laura


----------

